# yang ji apple x roth



## troy (Nov 3, 2016)

Same outcome as st swithin x anitum?


----------



## cattmad (Nov 3, 2016)

troy said:


> Same outcome as st swithin x anitum?



I would think if its been made with a new generation roth it would be the better way to go

Yet to see an SS with the size of roth


----------

